# black piranha illegal in canada?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i was calling around some pet shops looking for some p's.

And i called one:

me:hi, do u have any piranhas?
lady:y yes we do, let me see.
me:thsnks
5 seconds later
lady: we have about 3 dime sized piranhas
me: what kinds?
lady: red breasted..we used to carry some others...
me:which ones
lady: black or somehting
me:rhombeus?
lady:yes that on, but weve been notified they are illegal to import now because they want to protect the speicies or somehting like that

anyone else heard of this?

could make sense cause i guess large blacks arnt very common considiring it takes years of not a decade to get form 1 inch to like 15.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

If this is the case, Nuggs is a lucky man (even tho I screwed him over this week by wasting his Wednesday night







) cause he's getting my little guy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They are totally legal in all of Canada.
Dumb Customs Officers can cause trouble though....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

legal in canada maybe.

legal to import though?

damn danny, i wanted that rhom


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DrZoidberg said:


> They are totally legal in all of Canada.
> Dumb Customs Officers can cause trouble though....


I would have to agree on both parts... as far as Customs is concerned they are legal, even if you have to do all the research for them and tell them what to look under to see that they are allowed... and if they dont let LFS get them, you can drive them over the border.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> They are totally legal in all of Canada.
> Dumb Customs Officers can cause trouble though....


I would have to agree on both parts... as far as Customs is concerned they are legal, even if you have to do all the research for them and tell them what to look under to see that they are allowed... and if they dont let LFS get them, you can drive them over the border.
[/quote]
Your LFS is bullshitting you because they don't want to get them...
They don't want you shopping elsewhere either.
I'd ask for the proof...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Your LFS lied to you. i have been dealing with customs and the department of fisheries and oceans the last few weeks on the issues of importing Piranhas into canada. All Piranhas are legal in canada to own and to import. Guarenteed. I would just imagine they don't have access to import them thats all. If you have any other questions or issues feel free to email me.

Justin


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

when i was first getting into piranha before i found this site i called customs and also the airport and the OFAH to see if they were illegal and they said they are 100% legal. unless they are in the CITES list and protected then they are legal.

it took me alot of long distance calls and being thrown from one extensions to another but finally i got some answers.

they are legal.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

don tkn ow it might be illegal but i never heard of just one type of piranha being illegal


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

100% BS it is simple most fish LFS do not get blacks because they are to expensive to sell avg price in montreal between 50-90$ and it really depends on which LFS if it was a petstore (sell other pets besides fish) then they are not very keen on getting expensive fish that might not sell, and when you think about you who you are taking to over the phone unless they connected you to somone else in the fish dept or it was an all fish store then you are taking to a chahier who has no idea what she is taking about. Anyway if you are looking for a black their is one at the LFS I work at, we normally do not get them but this one was brought in by a customer who did not want it anymore it is around 5-6" and 50$.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I havent seen any blacks. I have been looking. but no one seems to have any. I don't hink they are illegal though.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Rick james said:


> I havent seen any blacks. I have been looking. but no one seems to have any. I don't hink they are illegal though.


www.cichlidcityaquariums.com

I saw them with my own eyes. Nice guys! Like 15"


----------

